# Mid-term capital management



## Naked shorts (26 February 2009)




----------



## Iron Man (28 February 2009)

Send this to the boys at MQG


----------



## MRC & Co (1 March 2009)

My hedge fund rode the long USD, short crude, long gold last quarter. 

17% return in the quarter.  I'll take that any day of the wk!

  Reckon it's important to be with the big boys though. 

2c


----------

